# Chukar Banquet!



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Here it is... the BEST way to get to know the serious bird-hunters in this state, win some fantastic prizes (guns, shooting gear, art, lots more), help Utah Wildlife and have a great time. The Utah Chukar and Wildlife Foundation Banquet & Fundraiser!

When: Saturday, February 21, 2009

Where: The Hilton - Salt Lake City Airport
5151 Wiley Post Way
Salt Lake City, Utah
801-539-1515
I-80 West, Exit 114
Hilton Rooms - Discounted call hotel for details

Doors open at 5:30 PM, Dinner around 7:00 PM, Auctions and Raffles end at 9:30 PM

Come join the festivities and enjoy a salmon w/ blackberry sauce or grilled London broil dinner. The night will be filled with activities such as a live auction, silent auction, and various raffles for quality merchandise. Raffle tickets will be sold at a minimum of 6 for $20 - the more you buy, the better the deal. The door prize this year will be a Franchi AL 20 Gauge.

Youth Package (18 and under) $30
Includes: Dinner for One and 3 youth raffle tickets.	
Singles Package	$65
Includes: Dinner for One, 1 Annual Membership, 1 door prize raffle ticket.
Early Bird Package (Payment for banquet must be received by February 1, 2009)	$110
Includes: Dinner for Two, 1 Annual Membership, 5 door prize raffle tickets.
Dinner Package	$120
Includes: Dinner for Two, 1 Annual Membership, 2 door prize raffle tickets.
Single Big Spender Pkg. (Payment for banquet must be received by February 1, 2009)	$165
Includes: Dinner for One, 1 Annual Membership, 5 door prize raffle tickets plus $160 worth of general raffle tickets, 1 special "Big Spender" raffle ticket.
Big Spender Package (Payment for banquet must be received by February 1, 2009)	$210
Includes: Dinner for Two, 1 Annual Membership, 10 door prize raffle tickets plus $160 worth of general raffle tickets, 2 special "Big Spender" raffle tickets.
Corporate Package	$550
Includes: Dinner for Ten, 10 Annual Memberships, 10 door prize raffle tickets.
Sponsor Package	$1,000
Includes: Dinner for Ten, 10 Annual Memberships, 20 door prize raffle tickets, a logo listing on our website for one year plus - one Remington 870 Express, youth or adult model.

Based on your selection(s) above, please identify which entrée you would like and the quantities of each as applicable: Salmon Dinner w/ Rice_____________ London Broil w/ Potatoes _____________

To pay, use Paypal on http://www.utahchukars.org, or mail form with check or credit card # to: Utah Chukar and Wildlife Foundation, 3725 N. Old Hwy. 91, Nephi, UT 84648. For additional information, contact Travis Proctor at 435-623-1898

Payment Options: Use this template to make a form: or soon the http://www.utahchukars.org website will be able to take your order.

Name: 
Address: 
City: State: Zip: Phone:

VISA DISCOVER MC (circle one)	Card #: 
Signature:

Exp. Date:

The Utah Chukar and Wildlife Foundation is a 501 c(3) charitable organization. The UCWF auctions and silent auctions are held within the UCWF banquets to assure buyers will be able to take full tax advantage of the donations they make. IRS rules permit a charitable contribution for the amount paid in excess of fair market value. Only that part of the payment made with the intention of making a gift and for which the tax-payer receives no consideration qualifies as a contribution. If you have questions, please contact your tax advisor regarding the tax deductibility of any item purchased at auction.


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

I see a great door prize again. Were the donations similiar to last year? I noticed the ticket packages went up substantially. There is not a list of them as there was last year. Payson Sports and Trophy always helped make this one of the best banquets in the area, with them not around anymore did anyone pick up the slack?


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

To be honest, the demise of Payson Sports was not helpful to the cause, but the man picking up the slack is Travis Proctor. He's been hustling a bunch of great prizes including the guns, and this year, a lot of nice gear (hunting vests, etc.) I believe everyone will be very pleased with this year 's crop of prizes and auction items.

That guy Travis works his butt off to support Utah Chukar hunting!

Anyway, Good news! If you go to http://www.utahchukars.org/ you can now purchase your tickets to the banquet on-line.

Please try and attend, the money goes to help support chukar research and management, guzzler installation and maintenance, youth programs and a lot more!


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Time to actually purchase those tickets. The best deals are for those who buy before February first.

http://www.utahchukars.org/


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

OK, this is your chance to beat me up. I'll be there with my name (BPturkeys) on the name tag. Small print of course as there should be at least a short line waiting to get in a good punch or two. Also, I know of at least one RAC member and one wildlife board member that will be there for your questions or simply to take a swing at. Seriously , a great bunch of dedicated hunters and scientist this Chuckar Federation bunch. Buy now and buy often.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Zimmy and I will be there offering the Third Annual Commemorative Chukar Mount.

He's busy hunting down the bird that will be, and I will mount it. This years piece will be nothing short of spectacular. 

Here are the first and second birds from years past.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Zimmy and I will be there offering the Third Annual Commemorative Chukar Mount.
> 
> He's busy hunting down the bird that will be, and I will mount it. This years piece will be nothing short of spectacular.
> 
> Here are the first and second birds from years past.


 -8/- The bird is in the bag- and I'm looking forward to the mount. Now get out there and buy some tickets people-and bring a friend. The more the merrier and the more money we raise, the more chukar projects we'll abe able to support and the more chukar there will be.

Where's that cheerleader banana that Fatbass is always using? -*|*- Found it.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Lot's of good stuff... this is a partial list, there are a couple of other big items that--fingers crossed- may make an appearance.

Banquet Items:
Franchi 20 gauge AL semi-auto, Franchi Renaissance 20 gauge o/u, Franchi 28 gauge AL semi-auto, Benelli 20 gauge Montefeltro semi-auto, Garmin Astro DC 30, Great Variety of Hard to find Upland Art, Salmon River Cast and Blast, Custom Chukar Stained Glass, Owens Aluminum Dog Box, Diamond Blade Knife, WingWorks Strap Vests, Mother Strap Vests, Gamo Air Rifle, Deseret Land and Livestock Grouse Hunts, Quality Taxidermy, Various Preserve Hunts and much more.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Last couple of days to get the "Big Spender" package. 
Get them while you can...

http://www.utahchukars.org/?page=23


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

A quick message from the UCWF Pesident...

It has been great to have so many of you sign up early for the banquet! We will have another great banquet this year! I know there are still many of you who are planning on attending. Here is the plan:

Tickets can be purchased online using paypal through Feb. 15th, after that the online option will be removed.

You can still order dinners on Feb. 16-17th by phone 435-623-1898.

After Feb. 17th call for available spots. We give the final dinner count to the Hilton on the morning of Feb. 18th. We will order a limited amount of extra dinners available for late comers. 

If you have already ordered, all your tickets will be at the door when you arrive (Will Call).
Location Information: Hilton – Salt Lake City Airport, 5151 Wiley Post Way, Salt Lake City, Utah, 801-539-1515, I-80 West, Exit 114

Doors open at 5:30 PM, Dinner around 7:00 PM, Auctions and Raffles end at 9:30 PM

Thanks much, I look forward to seeing you and wish you a good final hunt or two!

Travis


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Greetings,
We've ended another upland season in Utah and I hope you have some good memories. I'm begging Mother Nature...May we pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeze have a good hatch this spring. We are polishing up all the preparations for the banquet and are excited about the many NICE items we have rounded up. In an attempt to better inform you, I have included details on some of the items available on auctions so you can research them before the banquet. I have included some links at the end. Here are the details on some of the "researchable" items we will have available this year:
Guns:
20 gauge Franchi Renaissance Classic
28 gauge Franchi 48 AL Field Semi Auto (Note the higher price for the 28 gauge model)
20 gauge Benelli Montefeltro Semi Auto
There is a strong possiblility that we will also have a Beretta 28 gauge Silver Pigeon S, so look it over as well.

Other Items:
Swarovski EL 10 X 42 Binoculars
Owens Aluminum Dog Box (Hunter with Top Storage 38 X 45 X 32) 
Garmin Astro DC 30 GPS Dog tracking combo
2 person Cast and Blast Chukar hunting and Steelhead Fishing on Idaho's Salmon River (Can be upgraded for more people).
Wingworks Upland Vest 
If it gets here in time, we will have a SportDOG Uplandhunter 1850 electronic dog collar
This is the last year Janice Staley will be making a chukar stained glass. If you've wanted it in the past (like many of us have), this will be your last chance!

https://www.berettausa.com
http://www.franchiusa.com/
http://www.benelliusa.com/index.php
http://www.swarovskioptik.at/index.php?l=us#
http://www.owens-pro.com/dogboxes_new.php
http://www.doryfun.com/index.html
http://www.wingworks.biz/
http://www.garmin.com/garmin/cms/site/us
http://www.sportdog.com/

I look forward to seeing many of you Saturday. If you still want to sign up for the banquet, you must do so by phone 435-623-1898. Seating will be limited after tomorrow.

Thanks,
Travis


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

A huge thanks goes out to Travis Proctor for making the 2009 edition of the Chukar banquet a huge success. Thanks also to all who came and participated and to everyone who donated such great prizes. I'm already looking forward to next year.


----------

